# Grid2 Grafikfehler



## Badly (11. Mai 2014)

Hi ich habe mir Grid 2 gegönnt.
Bei meinem Pc kommt eine R290 zum einsatz.

Was mir aufgefallen ist.
Wenn ich irgendwo dagegenfahre, habe ich für ein paar millisekunden grafikfehler in form von lila artefakten.
sonst läuft es glatt durch. auch bei anderen spielen konnte ich sowas noch nie beobachten.

karte wird max. 69 grad heiss.

hat jemand eine idee, an was das liegen kann.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Mai 2014)

Wie lang spielst du schon Codemaster Spiele ?

Ist nich erst seit Grid 2 so.

Das muss so ein, ist ein grafischer Effekt der den Einschlag optisch darstellt.

Und dafür hätte man auch keinen neuen Thread benötigt


----------



## Badly (11. Mai 2014)

Ou das ist natürllich auch neu...so gewünscht...sieht nämlich 100% nach Grafikfehler aus.
Das mit dem Thread finde ich jetzt nicht schlimm.
Evlt. fragen sich das noch viele andere auch.  
Merci für die Info


----------



## Nike86 (11. Mai 2014)

soll so sein und ist kein grafikfehler...hab das game auch und die selben "fehler" ... einfach nirgendwo gegenfahren ^^


----------



## musmuss (11. Mai 2014)

Mach mal bitte nen Video oder Bild von dem Grafikfehler.
Ich glaube, dass ist vom Spiel so gewollt ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnUlrfW7l7s )
In dem Video sieht man auch öfters diese "Pixelfehler" wenn man gegen etwas gegen fährt.


----------



## Lemurer (2. Juni 2014)

musmuss schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte nen Video oder Bild von dem Grafikfehler. Ich glaube, dass ist vom Spiel so gewollt ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnUlrfW7l7s ) In dem Video sieht man auch öfters diese "Pixelfehler" wenn man gegen etwas gegen fährt.


 Ich halte das auch schon immer für gewollt. Für mich sieht das aus, als wenn die gedachte Kamera , die das Rennen aufnimmt durch Erschütterung Bildfehler bekommt.


----------

